# installer Max OS X sur IMAC G3



## lycaste (11 Septembre 2010)

bonjour 

j'ai un imac G3 (PowerPC 750 / processeur 500 Mhz / 640 Mo de mémoire)
je voudrai supprimer OS X.9.3 et mettre en place OS X.4 ou 5 , est-ce possible ?
si oui comment dois je faire ?
j'ai entendu parler de firmware, mais où puis je trouver celui qui me correspond ? faut -il désinstaler Mac Os 9.3  ? si oui comment ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Ce mac était fourni avec le system 9, et je pense que tu dois pouvoir y installer le 10.2 au maximum. (a vérifier, je n'ai pas Mactracker sous la main)


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux monter jusqu'à 10.4 sans problème à condition d'avoir la mémoire et la capacité de disque qui va bien. Fais une recherche dans le forum, la question a été posée plein de fois et tu trouveras toutes les réponses, avec le pourquoi du comment.
J'ai le même sous Panther (10.3) avec un DD de 80 Go et 578M de mémoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2010)

Sans problème pour Tiger, je l'ai sur un PowerBook G3/500 (sensiblement les mêmes performances que ton iMac), il va bien &#8230; Avec la Ram qu'il faut (1 Go dans Mon cas).

La version du firmware de ton iMac doit être la 4.1.9 pour OS X, à vérifier dans infos système Apple :





Tout en bas du premier onglet, dans les informations de production (sur l'image, celle de mon PowerBook, une Rom version 4.1.8, ne tiens pas compte des autres chiffres et signes :




Si ton firmware n'est pas à jour, tu peux télécharger la mise à jour ici !

Mais ne t'attends pas à rivaliser, sur le plan performances, avec un Mac Pro 12 c&#339;urs à 3 Ghz non plus, hein !


----------



## lycaste (11 Septembre 2010)

merci , ma version du firmware est la bonne je vais pouvoir passer à OS X.4
en fait c'est mon vieux micro que je destine à mes enfants pour qu'ils s'amusent dessus, je voudrai donc tout réinitialiser ou du moins enlever toutes les applications que j'avais autrefois sur le micro, que me conseillez-vous de faire pour les éliminer ?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2010)

lycaste a dit:


> merci , ma version du firmware est la bonne je vais pouvoir passer à OS X.4
> en fait c'est mon vieux micro que je destine à mes enfants pour qu'ils s'amusent dessus, je voudrai donc tout réinitialiser ou du moins enlever toutes les applications que j'avais autrefois sur le micro, que me conseillez-vous de faire pour les éliminer ?
> 
> merci



Formatage et installation du tigre, après éventuel ajout de Ram (sur cette machine, pour Tiger, 1 Go n'est pas superflu, mais au moins 768 Mo me paraissent indispensable, parce que déjà lente au départ, s'il faut faire usage de la mémoire virtuelle, ça va devenir insupportable !


----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2010)

Avec ta Ram (128 + 512) Tiger peut passer. Ca marche sur un iBook G3@500.
Mais si tu trouvais une barrette de 256 ou mieux une autre 512, ce serait bien plus confortable.
L'idéal, c'est aussi d'avoir un bon disque à 7200t/m avec 8Mo de cache.


----------



## lycaste (12 Septembre 2010)

merci !
comment je formate ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2010)

lycaste a dit:


> merci !
> comment je formate ????



Ben avec l'utilitaire de disque (dans ch'sais plus quel menu du DVD d'installation*, juste après avoir choisi la langue, mais sans passer à l'écran suivant).

(*)Pask'en dehors de la famille des Leopards, ils le changeaient de place à chaque nouveau félin


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2010)

Tu pouvais aussi garder OS 9, qui te servait d'environnement Classic, mais sur lequel tu peux booter au cas ou tu aurais besoin pour un bon vieux jeu par exemple.

OS9 et OS X peuvent cohabiter sur le DD. Tu peux aussi faire deux partitions.


----------



## lycaste (15 Septembre 2010)

je ne peux plus rien faire , il me met un message "driver perdu" 
que dois je faire ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h08 ----------

j'ai le disque d'installation Maxo OSX4 dans le lecteur et dès que j'allume le micro, un message apparait directement "panic - driver perdu", je ne peux plus rien faire, tout est bloqué, je ne peux pas enlever le disque d'installation 
A L'AIDE
merci


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2010)

Et en appuyant sur le bouton de la souris au démarrage, le CD ne s'éjecte pas ?


----------



## lycaste (15 Septembre 2010)

je n'ai pas de bouton sur ma souris...


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2010)

lycaste a dit:


> je n'ai pas de bouton sur ma souris...



Oui enfin c'est la surface qui est cliquable dans ce cas  Il faut maintenir le click jusqu'à l'éjection.


----------



## lycaste (15 Septembre 2010)

génial çà a marché...0
mais du coup comment installer mon OS.X.4 ???il me met toujours ce message quand je veux installer mac osx.4 ????:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

Ton DVD de Mac OS X 10.4, c'est un DVD "boite", tu es sûr ? Ça ne serait pas plutôt le DVD d'installation d'un autre Mac (vu le message, d'un Mac Intel, au hasard ) ?


----------



## lycaste (15 Septembre 2010)

ah oui peut-être, je ne me souviens pas 
si c'est le cas, je ne peux pas installer cet OS ? ou dis je récupérer un driver quelque part ?
merci


----------



## melaure (15 Septembre 2010)

Non il faut le DVD boite, celui qui est noir.


----------



## lycaste (15 Septembre 2010)

mais j'ai le dvd gris, ce n'est le dvd boite c'est çà ? alors je n'ai pas de solution ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

lycaste a dit:


> mais j'ai le dvd gris, ce n'est le dvd boite c'est çà ? alors je n'ai pas de solution ?



Si, acheter un DVD "boite" !


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

oui en achetez un universel

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OSX-10-4-Tiger-universel-version-boite/5011906890
http://cgi.ebay.fr/DVD-Apple-Mac-OS...tique_Logiciels_Logiciels&hash=item255cd5f9fd


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> oui en achetez un universel
> 
> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/Mac-OSX-10-4-Tiger-universel-version-boite/5011906890
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/DVD-Apple-Mac-OS...tique_Logiciels_Logiciels&hash=item255cd5f9fd



Ouah, t'as vu les tarifs ?
c'est du grand délire !!! 
Il s'agit de l'avant-avant dernier Os, ils sont fous ces vendeurs !


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

Je m'incruste :

J'ai fait la MAJ du firmware de mon G3@500

Quand j'insère mon DVD de Tiger via un lecteur externe, le DVD est lu, mais je peux pas l'installer, car ce n'est pas mon DVD de demarrage

Je vais das démarrage (OS 9.2) et je selectionne "DVD OS X" et l'iMAc redemarre, puis "?" et démarre sous OS9

Une idée?


----------



## Invité (15 Septembre 2010)

démarre avec "alt"

C'est un FW ton lecteur externe ?


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je m'incruste :
> 
> J'ai fait la MAJ du firmware de mon G3@500
> 
> ...



*dememe , ou bien le dvd est "sale", ou bien c est une copie P2P ?*


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Septembre 2010)

Hello !
et avec le cd de Panther dans le lecteur interne ?
cela fonctionne t'il ?
j'ai un doute sur l'utilisation d'un lecteur de DVD externe;
j'y suis pas arrivé 
patrick JJ


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> démarre avec "alt"
> 
> C'est un FW ton lecteur externe ?


c'est un lecteur en USB 

FW je croyais que c'etait juste pour les disque dur :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> *dememe , ou bien le dvd est "sale", ou bien c est une copie P2P ?*


le dvd est neuf, c'est pas une copie p2p copie d'un officiel


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

il ne reste plus qu en mode target avec un autre mac en firewire  http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#INSTALLER


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> il ne reste plus qu en mode target avec un autre mac en firewire  http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_installer.html#INSTALLER



Avec un autre Mac *PPC*, faute de quoi, ça ne fonctionnera pas !


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

Hé ben si, ça a fonctionné !

Mon G3@500 tourne dès à présent sous Tiger 10.4.6 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Hé ben si, ça a fonctionné !
> 
> Mon G3@500 tourne dès à présent sous Tiger 10.4.6 !



Attends, tu veux dire que tu as installé un OS X "Intel" sur un G3, et qu'il fonctionne ?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, tu veux dire que tu as installé un OS X "Intel" sur un G3, et qu'il fonctionne ?


Mais non, t'as compris de travers. 

J'ai une copie (officielle) de 10.4.6 PPC, que j'ai installé via un lecteur "superdrive" externe (interface USB 2.0) et tout fonctionne très bien.


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais non, t'as compris de travers.
> 
> J'ai une copie (officielle) de 10.4.6 PPC, que j'ai installé via un lecteur "superdrive" externe (interface USB 2.0) et tout fonctionne très bien.



tu veux dire 10.4 ?
en usb pas possible

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Ouah, t'as vu les tarifs ?
> c'est du grand délire !!!
> Il s'agit de l'avant-avant dernier Os, ils sont fous ces vendeurs !



je suis d accord avec toi , l espoir fait vivre?, ou c est la crise , ou bien des voleurs


----------



## iMacounet (15 Septembre 2010)

attends que je te fasse un screen shot de l'écran du G3 

mais j'ai plus de batterie dans mon apn pour te montrer le lecteur dont je me suis servi :rateau:


----------



## christophe2312 (15 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> attends que je te fasse un screen shot de l'écran du G3
> 
> mais j'ai plus de batterie dans mon apn pour te montrer le lecteur dont je me suis servi :rateau:



pas de soucis pour les photos

Chapeau si c est une install en usb
j ai deja pas mal bricolé des installs sur des mac en demontant le dd et en installant un systeme X non universel , mais c etait franchement bancale ( panther sur un imac 266mhz, car il n a pas de firewire, et lecteur non dvd)
Mais jamais reussi en usb ,sauf sur les imac intel (mais la c est possible )


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> pas de soucis pour les photos
> 
> Chapeau si c est une install en usb
> j ai deja pas mal bricolé des installs sur des mac en demontant le dd et en installant un systeme X non universel , mais c etait franchement bancale ( panther sur un imac 266mhz, car il n a pas de firewire, et lecteur non dvd)
> Mais jamais reussi en usb ,sauf sur les imac intel (mais la c est possible )


bon par contre c'etait très lent, mais tout fonctionne.


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2010)

Oui on aimerait bien un peu plus d'info sur ce boot USB sur PPC ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui on aimerait bien un peu plus d'info sur ce boot USB sur PPC ...



Oui, +1, parce que je savais que ça fonctionnait sur les G3 dépourvus d'interface Firewire et SCSI (iMac jusqu'au 350 et Palourdes de première génération), mais sur un iMac 500, je suis très surpris !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Septembre 2010)

j'y suis pas arrivé 
patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Septembre 2010)

ouuuu est tu iMacounet, toi qui est un grand bavard sur ce forum
J aimerais tes photos et une photo aussi de ton install , et une explication
C est sur en usb c est long  mais je suis curieux de savoir ta manip car elle m interesse
A+

ps pas par mp s il te plait


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2010)

Je vous explique :

Materiel utilisé :

Un CD de Tiger (certains détails ne s'imposent pas !)
Un iMac G3 500/768Mb/20Gb (Maj 4.1.9 effectuée)
Un lecteur interne (celui de mon PC)
Carte electronique qui provient de mon ancien lecteur ext
Câble usb, transfo pour lecteur ext

Lecteur ext connecté, et branché a l'iMac G3, je mets le cd dans le lecteur ext, j'eteins l'imac, et puis redemarre. J'appuie sur alt au démarrage, je selectionne le cd, et l'install osx démarre

par contre c'est un peu lent.

si vous voulez des photos, faut que je mette mon apn en charge


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Septembre 2010)

Me reste plus qu'à essayer à la prochaine install/restauration d'iMac G3
(bientôt, j'attends un don )
un G3 500Mhz
Patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je vous explique :
> 
> 
> 
> si vous voulez des photos, faut que je mette mon apn en charge



Une boutade 
l iphone n a pas la fonction appariel photo?


----------

